# Fiestas Patrias



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

With the start of the 2014 Fiestas Patrias later this evening, here's a English translation of _El Grito de Dolores_:

*Mexicans! 
Long live the heroes that gave us the Fatherland (and liberty)! 
Long live Hidalgo! 
Long live Morelos! 
Long live Josefa Ortiz de Dominguez! 
Long live Allende! 
Long live Galeana and the Bravos! 
Long live Aldama and Matamoros! 
Long live National Independence! 
Long Live Mexico! Long Live Mexico! Long Live Mexico!*

Enjoy the festivities, today and tomorrow!


----------

